# Yellow vs. White center line



## N.J. (Jul 16, 2013)

What countries besides the U.S., Canada, Mexico, Brazil, Norway and Finland uses and paint Yellow center line that divides traffic moving opposite direction (2-way road)? 

I dislike driving in places where everything is painted in white, which makes it confusing because it is hard to know if road is traveling same or opposite direction, especially if it is not double line. Yellow is much easier to know and nicer!

Vote on the poll what you prefer, and tell us countries you know that uses yellow center line.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

There was a thread about this in the highways & autobahns forum. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444455&highlight=yellow+center+line 

You're wrong about Finland. They only use a yellow center line when no passing is allowed, otherwize it's white.

Off the top of my head, China, South Korea, Thailand and most Latin American countries have yellow center lines.


----------

